# Vexilar FLX-28



## Dr. Walleye (Jan 12, 2014)

I just got my Vexilar FLX-28 in the mail and am eager to use it for the first time. I like the Pro View ice ducer and gain button to adjust to fishing depth/conditions. Weed lock will be useful to me also. I figured that while I'm spending the money, I should go for the ultra pack. Seems like the contained battery and charging option is worth it to keep ice and debris from the battery connection. Plus digital depth was included on the display (adding it on to a different unit would have been another $100, so why not?) It will be interesting to see how it performs. Gander Mt had the best price when they offered an additional $50 gift cert. So, now I just need some ice! This is my second sonar unit but first flasher, so I bought what I feel is the best unit for how and where I fish. Customer service and warranty played a big part for me. Any tips on the unit will be appreciated.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I purchased two FL-22 Ultra Packs a couple of years ago. You will like the Ultra Pack.

I was able to add digital depth to them for about $50 each and it works very well.
http://www.farmandfleet.com/product...feedsource=1&gclid=CI6g0KfZx8kCFQ2OaQodgPkC_A

Enjoy


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

FL20 just got delivered to me. Have had the FL8 for years no problems, love it, but feel that the zoom is going to be a big difference.


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

I have had the 18, 20 and still have the 22 and just bought the 28. The weed mode and digital depth on the 28 is very nice.


----------

